# Various insults upon furries.



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Over the past few months people have been calling me out on the streets and ect. and calling me things like an "abomination" and the most common insult "furfag." I tried to ask them why I was an abomination and they said "you are a discrace to the human species. The same goes for the rest of your furry friends." Has any of this stuff happened to you? Because I want to know if you guys are experiencing this kind of crap.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

FAGS

edit:
I just wanted to shout that at you because the topic is about various insults.

actually I've found that no one cares and/or realizes what you are.

except 4chan.
so chances are you're being trolled by /b/ tards.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

sometimes i call fat people whales


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> sometimes i call fat people whales



MAN THE HARPOONS


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> FAGS
> 
> edit:
> I just wanted to shout that at you because the topic is about various insults.
> ...


Meh.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Meh.



I take it because of your avatar you do indeed know what a /b/tard is right?


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> MAN THE HARPOONS


Hahaha win


----------



## Aden (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Over the past few months people have been calling me out on the streets and ect. and calling me things like an "abomination" and the most common insult "furfag."



So uh

Are you wearing ears and a tail on the streets, bro?


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I take it because of your avatar you do indeed know what a /b/tard is right?


Trust me I have a profound hatred of /b/ and anything like tht. I just like the roflmao face.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> So uh
> 
> Are you wearing ears and a tail on the streets, bro?


Just my fursuit head... And tail, so I can see why. An the gloves


----------



## Zhael (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Just my fursuit head... And tail, so I can see why. An the gloves


Your fault if you're wearing it.  Either pay them no mind or stop.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Trust me I have a profound hatred of /b/ and anything like tht. I just like the roflmao face.



I fucking love /b/ even though I'm on /x/ mostly. 
and that's AWESOME SMILEY. proper name, there. 

how old are you?


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Just my fursuit head... And tail, so I can see why. An the gloves



Well there's your problem lol


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I fucking love /b/ even though I'm on /x/ mostly.
> and that's AWESOME SMILEY. proper name, there.
> 
> how old are you?


25


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Well there's your problem lol


Yeah but I won't take it off until they pry it from my cold dead skin


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> 25



ok. awesome. 
still wondering why you're so upset about being called a furfag.

dude. get used to it...

FURFAG.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Your fault if you're wearing it.  Either pay them no mind or stop.


Ok


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ok. awesome.
> still wondering why you're so upset about being called a furfag.
> 
> dude. get used to it...
> ...


Yeah whatever. I saw this coming anyways


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Yeah but I won't take it off until they pry it from my cold dead skin



Ok then have it your way "gets shotgun"


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

I want a smokey the bear fursuit :V


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I want a smokey the bear fursuit :V


Lol only you can save FurCon


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Ok then have it your way "gets shotgun"


Lol


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

STOP DOUBLE POSTING!


----------



## Morroke (Nov 8, 2009)

Stop double posting, it makes you seem dumber than you already are.

Edit: Cow hivemind


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

IT'S ANNOYING! QUITE ANNOYING!

And the reason for my hypocrisy is... Yeah, teh cow did beat ya to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

So let me get this straight

You're upset that people make fun of you for wearing fursuit parts.

Stop wearing fursuit parts. Everyone wins.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> You're upset that people make fun of you for wearing fursuit parts.
> 
> Stop wearing fursuit parts. Everyone wins.


Whatever. I totally predicted this too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Lol only you can save FurCon


 I would modify it so it looks like I'm smoking a Cigar too


----------



## Zhael (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Whatever. I totally predicted this too.


Because it's true.
Now stop if you won't take it. Seriously.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would modify it so it looks like I'm smoking a Cigar too


Hahahaha lol you should do that one day


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope. My friends poke friendly fun but otherwise don't care. I'm wondering if the people you're getting shit from aren't just misinformed and thinking you're gonna try to come rape their yorkie in a fursuit?


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll laugh at anything they say about me.

Furries is all about making fun of myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2009)

Jeez dude man up a bit.
It's because we're part of a subculture, just be glad it isn't as bad as right after sex2k.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 8, 2009)

Wait a minute? Are you wearing furry gear out in public?

Then of course you're gonna be called weird... and to be fair you probably deserve it.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> Whatever. I totally predicted this too.



Why waste our time then?


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nope. My friends poke friendly fun but otherwise don't care. I'm wondering if the people you're getting shit from aren't just misinformed and thinking you're gonna try to come rape their yorkie in a fursuit?


They are most likely steriotypical cus I dunno who they are.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> STOP DOUBLE POSTING!



I AGREE WITH THIS.


----------



## TheoWolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I AGREE WITH THIS.


Uh that's nice


----------

